# BP ready to face huge lawsuits on Gulf Spill



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Well finally after spending 43 Billion US to clean up their mess..the "small people" as BP Chairman
(Carl-Henric Svanberg) called them .....will now have their revenge!
There are now tons of lawsuits against them about to start. 

BP is willing to settle, but has set up a 1 BILLION fund to arm their war chest to fuel their lawyers to fight any unsettled claims in courts. BIG oil rules. 

I can see many years to get all this mess settled..and inspite of the US economy being on the skids...the US lawyers are getting richer and richer by the hour! Unfortunately, the "small people" may not get as much as they need to replace
their shattered lives as they hope...because..... BP really "cares about the small people" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th3LtLx0IEM


All this, because of their reluctance to spend the extra "few bucks" on a safety cap off valve, (naw! we don't need that..what's the risk?)... in case of an explosion..what's the old saying...penny wise and pound foolish! 

http://news.yahoo.com/bp-preparing-vigorously-oil-spill-lawsuits-074017024.html


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

carverman said:


> Well finally after spending 43 Billion US to clean up their mess..the "small people" as BP Chairman
> (Carl-Henric Svanberg) called them .....will now have their revenge!
> There are now tons of lawsuits against them about to start.
> 
> ...


I don't think that it's going to be the "small people" that are getting their revenege it's going to be the damn lawyers that end up with most of the money. I'll bet that we end up with a few new billionaire lawyers out of this. And if not a billionaire lawyer are least a few hundred million.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

LondonHomes said:


> I don't think that it's going to be the "small people" that are getting their revenege it's going to be the damn lawyers that end up with most of the money. I'll bet that we end up with a few new billionaire lawyers out of this. And if not a billionaire lawyer are least a few hundred million.


Ah but that is what makes the USofA a land of opportunity. I remember reading some books about lawyers and their diabolical schemes from books by John Grisham. "The King of Tortes" and the "Runaway Jury" are some of my
favourites where the little people get diddly squat and big tobbacco (or big oil) in this case, just hire the sleaziest legal team they can find to influence the jury into believing that they are the victims in the case..not the actual victims.

Trial: Big Oil "Gulliver" (we care about our environment -BP) against the little people (lilliputians).

BIG OIL liar: "yer lardship...these little people claim that our company ruined their lives", but they invited us to drill
in the gulf to extract the oil for them, so legally they have no case against us because we did as they requested."

Little people liar: "Your lordship, BP was callous and careless in safety procedures on board the deep water Horizon
drilling platform and polluted millions of acres of natural habitat and beaches with thick and nasty crude oil that
not only killed the flora and fauna..but the livelihoods of many of the little people."

Big Oil liar: Your lardship " Our drilling rig was outside the 12 mile coastal boundaries of <Louisana etc) and
therefore, the oil dispursed into the ocean, not as they claim on their beaches. They assume that the
oil on their beaches was OUR oil, but there is no proof that that oil came from our well..as there are
other wells in the same area of the gulf..but we care for the little people and offered them free fillups
at our gas stations, yet they refused our hospitality and good natured offer."

trial continues...



After all..where does the word lawyer...come from..liar?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

BP is notorious in the industry for saving money in ways like that. They chisel on a thousand oil wells, save a billion dollars and once in a while one blows. In the meantime the CEO has collected millions in salary and bonuses.

BP was also behind the Exxon Valdez disaster and a lot of lesser known oil spills.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> BP is notorious in the industry for saving money in ways like that. They chisel on a thousand oil wells, save a billion dollars and once in a while one blows. In the meantime the CEO has collected millions in salary and bonuses.
> 
> *BP was also behind the Exxon Valdez disaste*r and a lot of lesser known oil spills.


Where did you get that info?

Well the Costa Concordia still has a lot of oil on board, so the jury is still out on what environmental nightmare that may cause...but the Exxon Valdez was another case of the captain asleep at the wheel, in this case, it was not the
mysterious blonde that occupied the captain, but an all night bender he was sleeping off...apparently. 

<extraction from online sources>
The *captain was confirmed to be asleep when the ship crashed in Prince William Sound's reef. *In light of the above and other findings, investigative reporter Greg Palast stated in 2008 "Forget the drunken skipper fable. As to *Captain Joe Hazelwood, he was below decks, sleeping off his bender.* At the helm, the *third mate never would have collided with Bligh Reef had he looked at his RAYCAS radar. But the radar was not turned on*. In fact, the tanker's radar was left broken and disabled for more than a year before the disaster, and Exxon management knew it. *It was [in Exxon's view] just too expensive to fix and operate*."] Exxon blamed Captain Hazelwood for the grounding of the tanker. <end of extraction>

so Exxon (BIG OIL) couldn't spare some loose change to fix the tanker's radar, because "itr was too expensive to fix and operate"..so they took a chance and that ended up costing them big time!..well about 500 million. 


Now the legal fight over Exxon's punitive damages..it started off that Exxon was ordered by the court to pay over
5 Billion in damages...but they kept appealing and appealing to various courts and in the end..the punitive damage
was cut down to 500 million .about the same as all the executives in Exxon make yearly. 

<extraction>
Exxon's actions were deemed "*worse than negligent but less than malicious*."] The judgment limits punitive damages to the compensatory damages, which for this case were calculated as $507.5 million.] The basis for limiting punitive damages to no more than twice the actual damages has no precedent to support it. Some lawmakers, such as Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Patrick J. Leahy, have decried the ruling as *"another in a line of cases where this Supreme Court has misconstrued congressional intent to benefit large corporations."*

One of the judges had stock in Exxon obviously and BIG OIL has everyone in their pocket to tie up the case for years.
I'm sure that the l*ittle people VS BP *will be similar if not indentical. 


BIG OIL squeezing everybody and everything to maximize their profits!
Just read that BIG OIL plans to raise the price of gasoline as much as 20c
a liter more by sometime in May (long weekend) when everyone hits the
roads again this year....nothing to do with the price of oil or refinining
capacity..it's just their annual reaching into the consumer's pockets.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Uh! Oh! The courts in New Orleans don't seem to favour the "little people".
Big Oil must have them in their back pocket too.

Reuters) - BP Plc won a court order keeping several potentially damaging emails out of a scheduled trial to determine responsibility for the 2010 Gulf of Mexico oil spill.
Wednesday's ruling by U.S. Magistrate Judge Sally Shushan in New Orleans came a day after U.S. District Judge Carl Barbier rejected the oil company's effort to keep evidence about settlements it had already reached out of the trial.

*Fly on the wall reporter*: New Orleans court house. Docket #2011-xxx
Case: "Little People et al vs "Big Oil"

Legal beagle for li'l people: "yer lardship, my clients are complaining that
Big Oil is deliberately trying to stall justice by bloking publication of
emails that may allegedly incriminate them as far as existing settlements
in the Deep Water Horizon oil spill."

Legal beagle for Big Oil: "Yer lardship, my clients which are environmentally
concious business people did take proper provisions to contain the oil
spill by using dispersants on the slick. My clients have taken all steps
necessary to contain the oil spill and do not feel that they are directly
responsible because nobody can actually prove that the oil on the
beaches of Lousiana is from their well."

Judge hearing the case: " Well it would seem that proof is required in this case..<turning
to little people's lawyer>.."what proof do you have that the oil actually
came from the defendents well?"

Legal beagle representing little people: yer lardship "we don't have actual proof as
we could not test the oil at the site at the time and match it with the oil that
covered the beaches, only aerial photographs of the slick."

Judge: "well then, if you don't have actual and positive proof, I cannot within
the law order BP to pay for damages..as you have yet to prove that the damages
came from their well(s)"

trial continues...


----------

